# Big Berkey for Everyday Use or Not?



## Wild Diamond (Mar 11, 2008)

I was wondering if those of you that have a Berkey use it for everyday or store it away for emergencies. I have been using a Brita in the fridge for as long as I can remember because the taste of the tap water is very bad. I will be getting a Berkey soon and was wondering what the pros and cons are for daily use.


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

We just got ours and we are using it every day. You just have to have a place to put it (we chose the top of the fridge) and remember to put water in it daily lol We ran out last night. It doesn't take too long to run through, though.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I filter every drop that goes into by body on a daily basis. I add water just before I go to bed for the next day.


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

We use ours everyday too. I like knowing that we will have safe water. Towns seem to take a few days before noticing that their water is contaminated. This way we don't have to worry. Plus it is less expensive than Brita filters the way we use to through them with two of us. Now that there are two more in the family it makes economic sense to use the Berkey all the time. We have the Berkey light so I can see when it needs to be refilled.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

We have been using the Berky daily for several years now. You will notice a difference. It tastes so much better! We don't have city water, but at times have to haul it in, and it us just YUCK! Even city water going through the Berky is good.
Countrymouse, how on earth do you REACH your Berky?? I can barely reach the top of the fridge itself, much less put water in the Berky up there!
(you must be tall!)


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

For those of you who use it on a daily basis, how long do the filters last? Do you use 2 or 4 filters at a time? How many filters do you keep as a back up for emergency use? 

We ordered the Royal Berkey (for a family of 7) and are waiting on it to ship (there is a delay because the gov't ordered a big shipment of them for some area that had water contamination, I was told). . . anyone hear about that?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I use 4 filters, and they last over a year, almost 2. I currently don't have any backup filters (shame on me!) But intend to get some.
Just be sure to have scotchbrite pads to clean them regularly.

I didn't hear about the gov buying any up, but they are that good, it wouldn't surprise me.
Your smart to have gotten the bigger one. We have a family of 6 and the Big Berky is almost too small!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

We have a PUR countertop filter at the ranch. I like it better than the Britta because it removes more stuff than the Britta. I may misspell this but it removes cysts, chriptosporidium and giardia. Our water is piped to the house from the creek (clear and clean, 1 mile from the spring where the creek originates) but we have to be safe.

This is the model we have used for the last 8 years, and it sells for $35.00.http://www.purwaterfilter.com/puruldisds.html

Here is a 12 pack of replacement filters for $107.00 I get about 4-5 months out of a filter. I take my dispensor apart and scrub it up every time I change the filter. http://www.purwaterfilter.com/ulpirefica1.html

I have a case of filters in the cupboard and will buy another when we get our tax refund.

That Berkey looks like a beautiful thing, but my little Pur does a stellar job and takes up very little counter space in my tiny kitchen. At $35.00 compared to $225.00 for the Berky, I feel good about our purchase.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I have a Berkey Light and we use it everyday. We've had it for several years. I clean it every other month. It works great and drips fast. It uses 2 filters and the ones that are currently in it are going on year #3 and are still working just great!


----------



## fireliteca (Jun 7, 2004)

Common Tator Thanks for mentioning the PUR I needed to change mine. Hubby got me some of the new 2 stage ones yes they fit my cooler model.I was concerned seeing the website said they might not fit but they were fine.We can't get them in Canada so we get them when we are in the truck on a run .I'll get more to stock up I really like mine. The dog will flip the bowl and look at the cooler if we try to give him the other stuff.He won't drink sams choice bottled water either,we tried it and didn't like it .-firelite


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

The reason we picked Berky over the others is what they filter out. We drink creek water, rain water, and I wouldn't even worry about drinking worse.
Here is what Berkey filters:
* Absolute filtration efficiency to 0.5 microns (U.S.) 
* For particles 0.2 microns, efficiency is greater than 98%; from 0.3 to 0.5 microns, filtration efficiency is greater than 99% 
* Independently tested to remove the following parasites and pathogenic bacteria: 

E.Coli Greater than 99.99%
Klebsiella Greater than 99.99%
Cholera Greater than 99.99%
Shigella Greater than 99.99%
Salmonella Greater than 99.99%
Giardia Lambia 100%
Live Cryptosporidium* 100%



The Pur mentioned above filters this:

The first step reduces lead, copper, chlorine, sediment, chemicals linked to cancer (TTHMs, Benzine), bad taste and odor. 
The second step uses a Pleated Microfilter that removes 99.99% microbiological cysts, 
cryptosporidium and giardia.

Hands down, the Berky is better. It will take out much more than Pur or Brita.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I use my Berkey everyday and love it. I've been using my filters for 16 months now and they are still going strong. I just use two at a time and keep a couple extra sets as back up. 

Before the Berkey I used Pur and that was running $240 a year for filters. We have bad water. The Berkey has already paid for itself and the water quality is better and more consistant. If the Berkey filters had to be changed tomorrow, they would run about half the cost of the Pur filters. With the Pur, the quality was only really good for about ten days out of the month for us.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I have the white filters and they last pretty much indefinitely. You just scrub them when they slow down. We are on a well and there is a coal mine near us. Sometimes the water is totally nasty and others it is nearly tolerable. The Berkey makes it taste really good.


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, how do you know when to change the filters? Do they stop working like some filters that attach to the faucet? Or is there an indicator? I have the Pur Pitcher and it will keep filtering long after the 3 months recommended (do not know how well!) But, we have had the faucet ones and they quit working after so many gallons.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

twogether said:


> Ok, how do you know when to change the filters? Do they stop working like some filters that attach to the faucet? Or is there an indicator? I have the Pur Pitcher and it will keep filtering long after the 3 months recommended (do not know how well!) But, we have had the faucet ones and they quit working after so many gallons.


On the pur filters there is an indicator that moves across the top. Did you pull the plastic plug out of the top when you installed it?


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

i use a berkey (with the white sterysl (sp?) filter) for everyday use. it's far cheaper per gallon than pur or brita filters. the white sterysl filters will last 10,000-30,000 gallons, and the black berkey filters will last 3,000 gallons. *FAR* more than brita or pur claim. figure the per gallon cost, and it's a no brainer right there.

but berkey also filters out more biological contaminates. so better performance, lower per-gallon cost. only thing it you have to pay a one-time up-front cost. i ordered via frugalsquirrells, and essentially paid $100 for the stainless steel casing that holds the filters, and it should last for years and years. if that's too much for you, get 2 5-gal buckets, drill a hole in one, and mount the filter that way. there's directions on the web, and if you search the archives of this forum, i've given links to them in the past.

i've had my berkey for daily use for about a year now (single, so only I'm using it). i use 2 of the white sterasyl filters. still on the original ones, and only cleaned them with scotchbrite pad once or twice. i have 4 black berkey filters as backup. the alert store sells a pair of black berkey filters for $72, a discount from the list price of $100. 

--sgl


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Tell us more about those stainless steel casings for the filters.

What is the alert store?


----------



## wantabunch (Jan 7, 2008)

Trying to decide between Big Berkey & Berkey Light - I like the idea of being able to see when to add more water. But Stainless seems "safer" than plastic. The Light holds 2.75 gallons to BB's 2.25 gallons. Any reason I should get the Big Berkey vs. the Light???


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Here you go. I've bought from them several times with great transactions plus the shipping is free over a certain amount.

http://www.thealertstore.com/

When you consider the Berkey comes with a set of filters, the cost is not that bad. I was buying a new pur faucet filter every year or so at around $30.

The Berkey filters do a lot like the pur filters, they slow way down when they need cleaned. After cleaning with a scotch brite, they are like new again. I suspect when they need changed, the cleaning will not improve the flow rate. I'm still on my first set of filters at this point.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Wantabunch that is one of those hard questions. I chose stainless for a couple of reasons, one being that my water would have stained the upper chamber and it would have looked nasty all the time. The other is that I'm trying to avoid as much plastic as possible. On the other hand, it would be great to see at a glance just how much water is in it and the plastic is suppose to be very durable. The stainless will dent but I'll say this, it is a very heavy stainless and so far mine still looks like new.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

twogether said:


> (there is a delay because the gov't ordered a big shipment of them for some area that had water contamination, I was told). . . anyone hear about that?


Hmmm. The water here is contaminated. I wonder why the government doesn't buy filters for us?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

If you don't like the quality of your water why wouldn't you use your Berkey every day? That's what they are built for. 

The question is do you like the quality of your water or not?

If not then why you don't like it becomes central. The Berkey may be your best bet or there may be a better way. The answer lies in research.

.....Alan.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wildwood said:


> I suspect when they need changed, the cleaning will not improve the flow rate. I'm still on my first set of filters at this point.


You have that absolutely right. I can tell when it takes a couple of hours to get a couple of gal of water out that I really should replace those filters!
BUT, I still scrub the old ones down, let them dry totally, and put them up (just in case)


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

We use ours everyday also, and have for years.


----------



## Jan Sears (Jun 7, 2002)

Will they keep your water cool/cold?


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> On the pur filters there is an indicator that moves across the top. Did you pull the plastic plug out of the top when you installed it?


No indicator, or plug that I can see. It did come with a 3 mo. sticker and said to replace it after 3 mo. 

Can we talk about white vs. black filters for everyday use? Which one and why? 

~Michelle


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

mamajohnson said:


> You have that absolutely right. I can tell when it takes a couple of hours to get a couple of gal of water out that I really should replace those filters!
> BUT, I still scrub the old ones down, let them dry totally, and put them up (just in case)


That's what we plan to do too...I hope we never need them.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Michelle you might try a search using Berkey. I know we discussed that a while back and there are a couple of really good threads that covered a lot of information that would be good if you are in the market for a Berkey. The very short version is the black filters get a little more out of the water but the white ones do a good job too and last longer.

Mine came with black filters and I'm happy with my water so I'm sticking with them.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

Go to http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/pro...48&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=water+filter and click on "Filter Cross Reference Chart". It'll tell you the different properties of the Big Berkey vs. Berkey Light.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

twogether said:


> No indicator, or plug that I can see. It did come with a 3 mo. sticker and said to replace it after 3 mo.
> 
> Can we talk about white vs. black filters for everyday use? Which one and why?
> 
> ~Michelle


Michelle, I'll take a picture tomorrow and show you.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Michelle this is a thread from another board but I'm posting it because there is so much good inforamtion in it. I couldn't find the one I was looking for on this board.

http://www.timebomb2000.com/vb/showthread.php?t=248596&highlight=berkey


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Explorer said:


> Tell us more about those stainless steel casings for the filters.


not sure what it's called, so I called it the casing. big berkey is a stainless steel casing, while the berkey lite is a plastic casing. if you mount the filters in 5-gal buckets, then you'd have a 5-gal bucket casing.

i prefer SS, due to easier to clean, no potential chemical leaching, and should last years longer. 30 yrs from now, i'd guess my SS berkey will still be going strong, and still be very clean, while a plastic berkey will probably look pretty grungy and be brittle. might as well pay for it only once.



> http://www.frugalsquirrels.com/store/water_pur/big_berkey.html
> 
> BIG BERKEY with Two 7" Super Sterasyl Filter Elements
> Frugal's Price: $163.00


I bought the above. since the "Two 7" Super Sterasyl Filter Elements" cost about $65, that effectively makes the cost of the stainless steel casing that holds the filters and the water $100. The 7" are the same as the 9", except they have less surface area so they filter water slightly slower. Not a big deal to me, if i want faster, I'll put 4 filters in instead of 2 filters. I buy the replacement filters cheaper elsewhere.


Explorer said:


> What is the alert store?


wildwood answered the question too. 
a direct link to their black berkey filter is: 
http://www.thealertstore.com/bsku/0e8b91f3

i bought my replacement black berkey filters there.

--sgl


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Sgl42, thanks for the reply. I now understand their use.

I have another question. My Big Berkey has a valve used to get the water and it is the type that moves from right too left, just like a sink single water facet valve. Does anyone make a 'toggle' valve like the type used in very large group coffee pots?


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Wildwood said:


> Michelle this is a thread from another board but I'm posting it because there is so much good inforamtion in it. I couldn't find the one I was looking for on this board.
> 
> http://www.timebomb2000.com/vb/showthread.php?t=248596&highlight=berkey


Thanks for the link! That confirms what I thought based on what I had read here. 

Based on this info, I am glad I got the blacks. But, I think I will order the whites for everyday use with city water. Then use the blacks if we are in a survival situation, or if our water is contaminated (it was last year--we had algae in the water and the city said it was "safe" but it tasted, well, like algae!) 

I'll repost this as I thought it was great info:


Old Reliable at TB2K said:


> Black or White Berky Elements-Which to Get??
> 
> 
> Super Sterasyl White Filters
> ...


Another post was helpful-- about filtering known contaminated (or lake) water first with sand before putting through the Berkey. I bought coffee filters to use to filter lake or river water before boiling, but will research the sand filters as well. 

Thanks, all, for the helpful posts! I try to research first before asking questions, but you all's confirmation is reaffirming.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

twogether you are welcome.

Explorer The Alert Store has the replacement spigot.
I ordred an extra a while back just in case. For some reason their pic is not showing up.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I use the Black filters mainly because I want to remove the excessive copper from my rural well water.

I have also made a backup system for use of pond water. I took a gallon Rubbermaid water pitcher and drilled a hole in the bottom where I installed a regular Berkey white filter. Made a wood ring to rest on the top of the Big Berkey and a large hole to accommodate the water pitcher. This allows me to pre-filter with an easily cleanable filter.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

twogether said:


> Ok, how do you know when to change the filters? Do they stop working like some filters that attach to the faucet? Or is there an indicator? I have the Pur Pitcher and it will keep filtering long after the 3 months recommended (do not know how well!) But, we have had the faucet ones and they quit working after so many gallons.


Here is a picture of the two stage filters.










This is how the filter looks from above. You pull the grey plastic plug. The red plastic knob starts at the far left side of the indicator. As it gets used it moves across the arc. When it reaches the right side of the arc it is used up and needs to be replaced. The old ones were different colors, but for the past few years, these filters have been blue.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Explorer said:


> I use the Black filters mainly because I want to remove the excessive copper from my rural well water.
> 
> I have also made a backup system for use of pond water. I took a gallon Rubbermaid water pitcher and drilled a hole in the bottom where I installed a regular Berkey white filter. Made a wood ring to rest on the top of the Big Berkey and a large hole to accommodate the water pitcher. This allows me to pre-filter with an easily cleanable filter.


ahhhhhh,,, awesome idea!
I may have to swipe this one!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I freely give it to you and, yes, it does work very well.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx so much!
I wanted to order the black filters, but they were so expensive, and our water gets the filters pretty guncked up.
So, this will enable me to buy the black ones, and not gunck them up!
Thank you thank you!!!
:banana02:


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> Here is a picture of the two stage filters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was so nice of you to post a pic. Thank you! That helps me a lot, because mine doesn't look like that. I think I have a cheaper version. . . which is why I am excited to get the Berky. 

~Michelle


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Thx for the link to the Alert Store. I got the valve today and it just what I had wanted. :clap:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Explorer said:


> Thx for the link to the Alert Store. I got the valve today and it just what I had wanted. :clap:


Great! I'm glad you found what you were looking for.


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

The Berkey light is not made out of plain old plastic. 

Here is what Pleasant Hill Grain says about them - _Shell construction is 50-mil thick LexanÂ® polycarbonate, the material used to make bulletproof glass and industrial safety face shields_.

I own one and they are very strong.


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

Are the aqua rain and Berkely basically the same thing?

Is the Berkley better for some reason? It seems to be more popular.....


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

lorian said:


> Are the aqua rain and Berkely basically the same thing?
> 
> Is the Berkley better for some reason? It seems to be more popular.....


From what I understand they are very similar and even look a lot alike and use the same filter. The Berkey was the original and may be made of a heavier grade of stainless but I'm not sure about that since I've never seen an Aqua Rain in person. The Aqua Rain is an American made product and the Berkey is made in Britain.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Installed the new valve and I am much happier with the way it works. Close enough to perfect for me!


----------



## TundraGypsy (Feb 25, 2005)

Will the Berkey filter out chlorine or the bleach taste in water? I have a well that we have to 'shock' every so often by adding some bleach. It takes a day or two to get rid of the bleach smell/taste in the water.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Explorer said:


> Sgl42, thanks for the reply. I now understand their use.
> 
> I have another question. My Big Berkey has a valve used to get the water and it is the type that moves from right too left, just like a sink single water facet valve. Does anyone make a 'toggle' valve like the type used in very large group coffee pots?


I've had my Big Berkey for a couple years and it came with the "toggle" just like a coffee pot. I've seen repair/spare parts kits that have them, or you might be able to find one at a hardware store.

Chuck


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

TundraGypsy said:


> Will the Berkey filter out chlorine or the bleach taste in water? I have a well that we have to 'shock' every so often by adding some bleach. It takes a day or two to get rid of the bleach smell/taste in the water.


It will unless you get too much bleach. We had to do that with our well, and I goofed and put too much bleach in it. :Bawling:
Took a couple of weeks to get anywhere near the water. It was bad.
We had slightly bleachy smelling/tasting water coming out of the Berky for a few days, but as the bleach dissipated it got better.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

mamajohnson said:


> It will unless you get too much bleach. We had to do that with our well, and I goofed and put too much bleach in it. :Bawling:
> Took a couple of weeks to get anywhere near the water. It was bad.
> We had slightly bleachy smelling/tasting water coming out of the Berky for a few days, but as the bleach dissipated it got better.


I wonder if that will still occur after you double filter?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Double filtering should take care of any bleach odor/taste.
I would run it through once, see how it is.
Depending on how much bleach your talking about, it may not be so bad.

I was dumb, just plain dumb, after researching I discovered I used nearly 3x the amount of bleach I should have! lol!  
Well, life is about learning from one's mistakes, right? hehe!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread for everyone researching Berkeys...lots of great info here.


----------

